# Water Quality



## worldlywanderer (Dec 12, 2009)

Having searched this forum extensively I find no comments on water, other than the occasional lack of it. Hopefully this is because the supply is so good that one drinks tap water and avoids polluting the environment with these nasty and expensive plastic bottles.

If the water is delivered through a municipal system is it safe to drink?
Are there public testing facilities for private boreholes?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess it varies from area to area but FWIW, I'm close to Figueiro Dos Vinhos and the tap water is tip top but you'll find many/most villages have at least one free tap where spring water is available.

I've never had water tested so don't have experience but have been told it can be tested by some chemists and labs etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most Camara's supply test results on water quality

Independent testing is carried out by virtually every Blood Analysis Clinic which most Camaras will have at least 2 off, cost approx 60€


----------

